# turbo question



## TheBosna (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey guys, was wondering if the c5 a6 2.7t and the b5 s4 2.7t came with the same turbo. I'm looking into buying a b5 s4 with a blown turbo, and swapping over the recently replaced ones from my c5 a6.


----------



## harralk (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, all 2.7t's, with the exception of the RS4, have the same K03 turbo's from the factory. The RS4 has a different intake manifold than the other 2.7t engines, and the RS4 shares the same K04 turbo as the 4.2 RS6. Just FYI.

If you're looking into buying an older 2.7 you will be able to find the correct turbo very easily, but when you get it you might want to look into the turbo's themselves since it's always possible some previous owner already converted it to K04's.

Cheers!


----------

